# Velogames Fantasy Giro



## AndyRM (30 Apr 2013)

For those interested I've set up a mini-league.

Name: Ciclo Chat 2013
Code: 30111709

Get your team registered before 13.30 on Saturday at www.velogames.com

Good luck!


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2013)

I'm in - team Viva Colombia.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2013)

Never played this before but i've given it a go. Clipless Moment.


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Shadow (1 May 2013)

Team entered - not a brit in sight, allez Ryder!! (I'm not convinced he'll even make the podium this year but there's always hoping...)


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2013)

Shadow said:


> Team entered - not a brit in sight, allez Ryder!! (I'm not convinced he'll even make the podium this year but there's always hoping...)



My friend thinks he'll win. But then my friend is Canadian.


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2013)

I was spectacularly useless at this last year. So I'm def in. And the TdF one too. 

Although the site has just crashed....


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2013)

trying to enter my team and the site keeps crashing - Sky Domination will be entered once i can get back in

i'm in


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2013)

It's a bit slow but I'm there. 'BiscuitsBoys'


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2013)

It's not the best site in the world to be totally honest. I'm not sure the guy has the bandwidth to accommodate the number of users he must get!


----------



## Edwards80 (2 May 2013)

It was ok during the tour last year. Not having to handle mid race transfers probably cuts a lot of traffic out 

I've just joined.


----------



## Peteaud (3 May 2013)

I / we are in

Pete & Aud
Team Quiver


----------



## Noodley (3 May 2013)

Noodley's Nobbers are entered (if you'll pardon the expression)


----------



## rich p (3 May 2013)

Is this where you don't need to do nightly transfers? I got fed up with the road.cc one for that reason. I'm a very busy man you know.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2013)

rich p said:


> Is this where you don't need to do nightly transfers? I got fed up with the road.cc one for that reason. I'm a very busy man you know.



Pick your team and that's it. Nice and simple, but also maddening!

I had Cancellara in my TdF team last year and he f*cked off home to see a baby.


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2013)

Team Annuva Pisa Pizza is up and about to kick arse.


----------



## Noodley (3 May 2013)

rich p said:


> Is this where you don't need to do nightly transfers? I got fed up with the road.cc one for that reason. I'm a very busy man you know.


 
You dinnae need to do transfers I road.cc either - it would count as a "purists" team


----------



## RWright (4 May 2013)

Fat Monkey Giro Burners ready for lift off.


----------



## Peteaud (4 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2438276, member: 76"]Right, we are definitely in now![/quote]

Maggots Marauders

Like it


----------



## rich p (4 May 2013)

I'm in eventually after the bleedin' thing wouldn't let me change my password - richpou and Dolomite Dynamos


----------



## triangles (4 May 2013)

Biscuit said:


> I was spectacularly useless at this last year. So I'm def in.


 

I've just joined at the last possible minute, and am likely to be spectacularly useless myself (I have no Wiggins in my time for a start as I was getting bored trying to keep the cost down....)

We're 'feeltheburn'


----------



## Peteaud (4 May 2013)

Well i got a few points


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2013)

http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2013/leaguescores.php?league=30111709


----------



## Shadow (4 May 2013)

Early days Dayvo. But glad to see you so excited!!


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2013)

Shadow said:


> Early days Dayvo. But glad to see you so excited!!


 
Not just excited, but actually more happy to see my 'critics' lagging well behind!

And THEY know who they are!


----------



## Peteaud (5 May 2013)

Mid table but happy so far.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Not just excited, but actually more happy to see my 'critics' lagging well behind!
> 
> And THEY know who they are!


Credit where it's due Dave! Molto bene mi amico
p.s. It won't last!


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2013)

Looks like I'm at the top on my own, then! 

Don't know what happened, Maggot: we've both got Goss in our teams, but I have Cavendish, too, whereas you don't. Must have been a mistake somewhere.

I'm sure you'll bounce back!


----------



## Peteaud (5 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2439442, member: 76"]Hey what's going on? I was joint first with 284 when I went to bed, now I am 22nd with 95. Was there an overnight stage I missed?!?[/quote]

Points deducted - slack chain


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2013)

Well done Dayvo! Great team name as well.


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Well done Dayvo! Great team name as well.


 
Why, thank you! I like my team to have a 'suitable' name!

I used to pick my fanatasy teams with riders who had the same initials as me (DC), but that wasn't too succesful, plus the ridicule I got/get (esp. from RICHP and NOODLEY) would have made a weaker man weep.

Then I started using names I liked the sound of (Bono, Jesus, almost any Dutch name, etc.) but to no avail. After finishing at the the top of the CC fantasy TdeF a few years ago, I started to think a bit more about my selections. I didn't like the transfer system), I even picked a team the day before a tour started, only to find that four picked riders were non starters.

But that was then: this is NOW! 

Although I might regret not having Bradley Wiggins in my team this time.

what a sad bugger I am!


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2013)

Dayvo said:


> I'm sure you'll bounce back!


 
I'm sure you'll go backwards...


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> I'm sure you'll go backwards...


 
Yeah, I suppose I'll have to drop back so your boys can get a free ride.


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> I'm sure you'll go backwards...


 
Bloody hell Dayvo! Even by your standards that's some descent - from 1st to 20th in one stage!


----------



## triangles (6 May 2013)

I don't understand this  Are the scores not cumulative?


----------



## rich p (6 May 2013)

They should be unless I'm missing something


----------



## triangles (6 May 2013)

Yeah I feel like I'm missing something...

I have Puccio in my team so don't really understand how I can now have _less_ points than I did yesterday?


----------



## Biscuit (6 May 2013)

Yes I'm confused too. None of it seems to add up or make sense. Ah well. Sure it will get sorted soon.


----------



## Peteaud (6 May 2013)

There is an issue with the site.

Its on my facebook page and he has posted that there are problems.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2013)

I knew i couldn't really be doing that well.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I knew i couldn't really be doing that well.


Don't do yourself down - you've either given up smoking or your thermos is king!


----------



## Peteaud (6 May 2013)

think its ok now.


----------



## Andrew Brown (7 May 2013)

finally added my team to league - im currently sitting tenth


----------



## Biscuit (7 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> think its ok now.


 
Yes sanity restored. Looking forward to this arvos Eurosport offering.


----------



## Peteaud (7 May 2013)

Todays update has been done.

I am dropping like a stone


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2013)

I seem to have cursed half my team, not a single point for Betancur yet, Scarponi crashed yesterday and Nibali today.


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2013)

Noodley's Nobbers moving steadily upwards....from 20th to 4th in 3 stages. And currently 1st in the CC road.cc game. I expect a call from Brailsford soon to try to sort him out with an alternative tactic to his current one. Singular.


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I seem to have cursed half my team, not a single point for Betancur yet, Scarponi crashed yesterday and Nibali today.


Relax. Remember it's a 3 week tour, not a 5 day sprint!


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Noodley's Nobbers moving steadily upwards....from 20th to 4th in 3 stages. And currently 1st in the CC road.cc game.


Indeed, the only surprise is that it is happening so soon; I wouldn't have expected the Nobbers to move up the standings until next week. Shows what a good Giro is unfolding this year.

I'm also slowly moving up, from bottom to halfway, and intend to be closing in your rear wheel soon like the silence in the darkness!



p.s. excellent team you have chosen Noods.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2013)

I tend to lose interest in these games when pinstickers like Noodley overtake those of us with a deep knowledge of the peloton.


----------



## Peteaud (8 May 2013)

updated.


----------



## Peteaud (9 May 2013)

todays update done


----------



## Adam Harris (9 May 2013)

Just added to this league.


----------



## jowwy (9 May 2013)

looks like my sky domination team is sitting pretty at the top


----------



## LutherB (10 May 2013)

Just joined the forum & just joined the league - The Laughing Group


----------



## Peteaud (10 May 2013)

All my riders have points, just not enough of em 

Plenty of time yet tho......


----------



## jowwy (10 May 2013)

w


Peteaud said:


> All my riders have points, just not enough of em
> 
> Plenty of time yet tho......


 
would you like some of mine peteaud


----------



## Peteaud (10 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> w
> 
> 
> would you like some of mine peteaud


 
mutter mutter........


----------



## jowwy (10 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2448035, member: 76"]Oh yes, Maggots Marauders have leapt from 21st to 20th, watch out 'Sky Domination' The Marauders are on the move [/quote]
you guys got no chance - wait til scarponi hits the mountains and henao escapes the shackles


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> you guys got no chance - wait til scarponi hits the mountains and henao escapes the shackles


Yeah or wait until Betancur reanimates.


----------



## the_mikey (11 May 2013)

I seem to be in.


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2013)

lost my pink jersey - but i'll be back


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2013)

My early optimism is rapidly fading...


----------



## Peteaud (11 May 2013)

Overtaken Team Aldi so +1

But my team will get better as time goes on, its the classic pincer movement plan.


----------



## Biscuit (14 May 2013)

A good start, but once again I'm descending the leader board. A career in cycle team management has been crossed off the bucket list.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2013)

I'm really beginning to regret not picking Uran now - especially as my team is mostly made up of Colombians anyway. 

I only didn't pick him because I wrongly guessed he wouldn't score many points because he would be working for Wiggins rather than going for stage wins himself.

Bollocks.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2013)

I'm up to 5th but I think the best I can do is 3rd. But hey, if Wiggo is happy with a podium!!!!


----------



## jowwy (15 May 2013)

in the words of snoop dog

im dropping like its hot


----------



## Peteaud (15 May 2013)

I am on the up (just)


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2013)

Like a Sky domestique, I'm climbing rapidly.

Though I didn't pick Uran, I'm glad I picked Betancur. I think he's my new favourite rider - not least for the enthusiastic way he celebrates a win.


----------



## Andrew Brown (15 May 2013)

Yip Yip I'm in third now!


----------



## Shadow (15 May 2013)

Good stage that. A tyres width ahead of Noodley with Rich P's rear wheel in sight!
Will probably drop a few places before moving upwards though - need more mountains.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2013)

anyone else notice the league points are all wrong??


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2013)

Looks ok to me.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2013)

might be sorted now - but cav has 700+ pts and earlier it was only 500+


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> might be sorted now - but cav has 700+ pts and earlier it was only 500+


 
He is not in my team


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> He is not in my team


its still not working properly - the totals for each rider is wrong


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> its still not working properly - the totals for each rider is wrong


 


Mine is way to low


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2013)

hope it gets sorted before todays stage ends - uran uran for stage win 2


----------



## rich p (18 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> hope it gets sorted before todays stage ends - uran uran for stage win 2


It's only a bit of fun!


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> anyone else notice the league points are all wrong??


 
YES! Most definitely.


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2013)

rich p said:


> It's only a bit of fun!


 
Who are you and what are you doing posting in Mr Competitive RichP's name?


----------



## rich p (18 May 2013)

The natural order of things is asserting itself re TeamDayvo after the heady first few days


----------



## Peteaud (21 May 2013)

Now above The Marauders


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2013)

Is there a prize for this?


----------



## Noodley (22 May 2013)

Two things you will have gathered by now: 1 - never trust the scoring is right, 2 - Dayvo is really crap at it


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2013)

rich p said:


> The natural order of things is asserting itself re TeamDayvo after the heady first few days


 
At least I had the maglia rose, pal!


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Two things you will have gathered by now: 1 - never trust the scoring is right, 2 - Dayvo is really crap at it


 
TdeF, mate! Just wait.


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is there a prize for this?


 
Yeah, go on then!

Winner gets a copy of 'Eddy Merckx: The Cannibal' which is a good read, but I rarely re-read books so it's just sitting on my shelf.

I hadn't originally offered one, wrongly assuming I would win, but Brad and Ryder have knackered me!


----------



## jowwy (22 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, go on then!
> 
> Winner gets a copy of 'Eddy Merckx: The Cannibal' which is a good read, but I rarely re-read books so it's just sitting on my shelf.
> 
> I hadn't originally offered one, wrongly assuming I would win, but Brad and Ryder have knackered me!


brad has killed me off too - but at least cav and inxhausti has got me a few points


----------



## Peteaud (22 May 2013)

I went for brad over cav. (could not have both as it went over cost)



I am a plank


----------



## Noodley (22 May 2013)

Dayvo said:


> TdeF, mate! Just wait.


 
Aye, it'll be a laugh to see what team of duffers you come up for that!


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, go on then!
> 
> Winner gets a copy of 'Eddy Merckx: The Cannibal' which is a good read, but I rarely re-read books so it's just sitting on my shelf.
> 
> I hadn't originally offered one, wrongly assuming I would win, but Brad and Ryder have knackered me!


Yay, everyone likes prizes.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2013)

If only I'd picked Uran in my team - and I very nearly did but went for Pozzovivo instead - I would have had the top four on today's stage. Dammit!


----------



## RWright (27 May 2013)

Congrats Skeeter!


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2013)

Well played @themosquitoking!

Inbox me your address and I will send your prize.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Well played @themosquitoking!
> 
> Inbox me your address and I will send your prize.


 
Cheers fella but there's no need, i feel like a kind of a fraud winning as all i did was pick every cyclist i ever heard of except wiggins. Christian van de Velde has some explaining to do though if i ever work out who he is.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2013)

I like your strategy!

Prize stands if you want it though. If nothing else, you have successfully proved that there's no need for a 'deep knowledge' of the peloton to be successful, which I rather like!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I like your strategy!
> 
> Prize stands if you want it though. If nothing else, you have successfully proved that there's no need for a 'deep knowledge' of the peloton to be successful, which I rather like!


 

Thanks. If this sort of thing happens for the tdf and vuelta can i take it and pass it on to the winner of those as a kind of trophy?


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2013)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jowwy (3 Jun 2013)

anybody with di luca or santambrogio in their squad should recieve a 2yr ban from velogames.

whistle, whistle


----------



## LutherB (3 Jun 2013)

Hehehe, but these dopers give such good returns!


----------



## jowwy (3 Jun 2013)

LutherB said:


> Hehehe, but these dopers give such good returns!


does that mean you had them both


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2013)

He had neither! Our winner had Santambrogio though!


----------



## jowwy (3 Jun 2013)

AndyRM said:


> He had neither! Our winner had Santambrogio though!


ban him, ban him and off with his head


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jun 2013)

I told you all i only put in cyclists i have heard of, maybe his name came up in a drug report.


----------

